# استراحة الحصن > العاب الحانة >  تعال هون إشكيلنا همك إحكي وفضفض ..!!

## معاذ ملحم

عزيزي

 إنتا 

 زهقان

 قرفان

 متضايق

  مش عارف شو تعمل

 ما حدا سامعلك 

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

تعال هون ...

واحكي و فضفض وعبر عن مشاعرك  وشو بيخطر عبالك ... المهم لا تخلي شي جواتك .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

إفتح قلبك 

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ABED/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG]


[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ABED/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/ABED/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png[/IMG]

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

الله لا يوجع حدا ولا يجيب هموم

مساحة حلوة لحتى نفضفض..يسلمو معاذ على الموضوع 


لي رجعة لو صار عندي هموم

تقبل مروري  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أهلاً وسهلاً فيكِ العقيق .. 

شكلووو ما حد عندووو هموم ومشاكل .. الله يديم الفرحه عـ قلوب الكل .

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يعني رجعت  عشان أفضفض

حاسة بزهق مو طبيعي ... وينكم كل ما بفوت ما بلاقي حد؟؟
يعني ألعب بالحانة لحالي؟!

المشكلة الدنيا حريقة برا وما بدي أطلع .. والقعدة مملة كتير وانا لحالي
وكمان الوحدة قاتلة والله لا يذوقها لحدااااا

بتمنى ما تكونوا زهقانين متلي ...

----------


## &روان&

*زهقانة وشوبانة ومش جاي على بالي اشي*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا زهقاااان وقرفان ومش عارف شو أعمل ... والجو مش طبيعي .

وما في شي بيزبط معااااي .

----------


## &روان&

اليوم الجو عادي والصيام اليوم حلووووو والجو كتييييييييييير رايق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ما كنت حابها تزعل مني .. والله ما كان قصدي ازعلها 

كنت بدي أغير الجو وراحت فهمتني غلط  :Frown:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أقول لك وبأختصار :

لا تتجاهـــــل الإنســـان الـــذي يحبـــــك و يهتـــــم

بــــــك لأنــــك قــــد تصحـــــو يومـــــا مــــن نومــــك و تكتشـــف

أنــك قـــد فـقــــدت القمـــــــر بينمــــا أنـــت كنــــت مشغــــولا

مــــــع النجـــــوم

ميدو

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_مشكور معاذ على هذا الموضوع الراقي
لكي ننفس عن أنفسنا راق لي كثيراً
سلمت يداك 
_

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*سألت..نفسي.. كم تشتاقي لحبك
فأجابت.....
كاشتياق الغيوم لمطرها....
اشتياق الحمامة لعشها..
اشتياق الليلة لنهارها....
اشتياق الزهرة لرحيقها....
بل اشتياق العين لكحلها....
اشتياق قصيدة الحب لمتيمها..
قلت لي..
كل هذا اشتياق؟؟؟؟
قالت:
لا.... بل أكثر فأكثر
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عمركو شفتو دكتور يصحح الامتحان على الشكل .؟؟

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *عمركو شفتو دكتور يصحح الامتحان على الشكل .؟؟
> 
> *


*انا شُفت واااااااااااع أغبياء*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*طوقو .. اكتشفت انه على الاسم كمان .. فعلا تعليم*  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*حاسة حال ضايعة ومش عارفة لوين رايحة بالضبط 
ممكن هالحالة تطول معي؟!
فعلاً من غاب عن بيتهم قال وين الباب !!*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

> *طوقو .. اكتشفت انه على الاسم كمان .. فعلا تعليم*


*انا على اسم العيلة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ألسنا مؤمنين بخالق الارض والسماء?
ألسنا مدركين لأحكام لخالق هذا الكون?
هكذا أراد القدر!
أريدك كما عرفتك رجلآ تتفتت الصخور من قوته وصلابته
سأبقى أحبك وسأبقى دائمآ معك أينما تذهب..
معاذ...ستبقى روحي ترفرف من حولك سيبقى ظلي يلازمك أينما كنت وسيبقى قلبي يدعي لك بالخير والحب والسعادة..
معاذ..ستبقى توأم روحي المفقود وسأبقى سجينة عيناك أيها القمر..
أرجوك لا تبكي لا تجعل اللئالئ تتساقط من بحار عيناك..
أريدك فقط أن تغمضهما كل ما اشتقت إلي فستجدني نائمة في أعماق قلبك..
وسأبقى أحبك مادام النفس يتسلل إلى جسدي..معاذ أرجوك عندما أموت ولا أعلم  متى أريدك أن تزور قبري وأن تتصدق عني وتدعو لي..وإذا كنت تحبني فعلآ  فاعتني بنفسك وحافظ على دينك وصلاتك ولا تنسى ربك..
محبتك المشتاقة..سجينة القمر

**************************

اكتب لكِ والكلمات تتبعثر في داخلي ..

أتمنى لكِ حياةً سعيدة وجميلة .. وهادئة أيضاً ..
فكم وكم أشتاق لتلك الذكريات ..
سيدتي ..لروحك السلام .. 

العاشق ميدو ..  :Eh S(20):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

انا بعرف الصداع بقعد ساعة ..ساعتين .. ثلاث !
اما انه يستمر يومين !! الله يشفيني ويشفي كل من يعاني من هالحالة

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*بعرف التشاؤم بظل سنة سنتين بس طول العُمر*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*لك أيها الصديق ..

 يقولون الصديق ..
 ويتحدثون عن ذلك الصديق ..

 ولا يدرون أن هذا الذي يتحدثون عنه ,, سيخونك ويغدر بك .
 أين هي الصداقه ..!!
 وأين هي المشاعر ..!!
 وأين هو ذلك الذي كان يدعي الوفاء ..!!

 ألهذا المستوى وصلت ..؟؟

 هي تؤثر فيك .. وتجعلك تنسى أعز أصدقائك ..!!

 ورغم كل ذلك .. يتحدثون عن الصديق ..!!

 صديقي ..أريد أن أقول لك شيئاً ..

 لا تجعل فتاة تؤثر بك

 لأن الفتاة كالطير تشرب من كل قناة ..

 وينتهي المشوار ... ها هنا ..!!!!!!!!!

 بقلم : عـــــابــــــر ســـبـــيـل*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااه 

بداخلي بركان .. يثور من هذا الزمان 
لوانك قتلتني .. أهون علي من أن تطعنني من الخلف .. :Icon1:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اعتقد بأن ما شعرت به وكتبته صحيح لكن لم نتهم الفتاه بأنها تشرب من كل قناه..

خيو معاذ اذا جرحتك بنت ربي يكون بعونك ..


...

::*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*نعشقعم فيذهبون ليسوا لانهم كرهوا فينا ارواحنا بل لان الحياه اجبرتهم على الرحيل او ما يسمى بـ الظروف..

يرجعون وينحدرون من صفه المشتاقون..

لكن سؤالي المشتاقون لماذا.. لجروحنا ام لعذابنا ..

(*

----------


## الأمير حآتم

واللهـ نعسآآآآآآآآآنـ* :SnipeR (17):  :SnipeR (17):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أقول لهم بأني مشغول وليس لدي وقت كافي لأكون في جانبكم ,, ويتهمونني بأني لم أعد أكترث بوجودهم حولي .
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أصعبُ إِحسآسٌ لمآ يَطعْنُك [ إِنسآنْ ]
بِآلمكآنّ اللَّي قِلت لهُ يَآفِلانٌ ..
هِنآ ~ [ مُ و و و تِ ي ]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*سأشتاق لك دوماً .. فأنت هنا في قلبي .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*حياه مو عارف شو مالها .. ما بحكي غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تباً للألم . . 
.
.
شيء مؤلم . . 
.
.
وما زال الألم يزداد تارة ويذهب تارة اخرى . . 
.
.
Melhem

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

زهقانة وقرفانة ومو عارفة شو اعمل والدنيا شوب كتير
وما في حد بالمنتدى بلاقيه موجود

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لو يضيق الوقت صدر المولع ما يضيق . . 
صابر حتى لو انه تعنى واشتقا 
صاحبي متى هو إحساسك النايم يفيق يكفيك يا خل هقوه من هقا

----------


## &روان&

صافية ما في شي احكي
لانه بطل في حكي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتضايق لما اشوفك مهموم راحتك تسعدني ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا رب . . 
إن لي قلباً ذاب من فرط الألم

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

نفسي ترجع زي زمان

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لا يا شيخه ،، تعرفي وربي مو عارفه شوبدي اعمل عنجد مليت 
 :SnipeR (72):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا إلكـ وحدكـ . . 
لا تخاف . . وربي انكـ غير كل البشر . . 
وان شاء الله يتحقق يلي فبالنا . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

نفس المشهد كل سنة ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وبعدين مع المرض " حراره وصداع وحلق و و و و  " 
 قسما بالله زهقت 
يعني لازم وضروري ابقى مريض لمدة لا تقل عن 15 يوم 

بس عن جد انا تعبان ومريض كثير . . ادعولي انو اتشافى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عنجد بكفي  :SnipeR (72): 

انا من الضيقه بموووت

----------


## shams spring

*دواوين يا مان دواوين*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا شركة اورانج المحترمه . . مشان الله بدنا رصيد

----------


## فيروز

الوحدة صعبة
مؤلمة

بس اكون وحيدة أحسن من قربهم المخادع

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أكاد اُجنّ . . 
لماذا . .
لماذا . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*انا ما قصدت اي شي ،،

*

----------


## &روان&

السكوت يعني الم
يعني احتياج ...
يعني وجع!!!


والسكوت ليست علامة رضى

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تعبت من الوقت
ومافي غيرها بالدنيا يشعر فيا 
بس الضيقه نكدتني ،

اعذريني

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

تعبت من خيبات الامل  :Frown:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*أنتظركـ على عتبة الزمان . . 
أنتظركـ وفي يدي ريشة فنان . . 
أرسم بذاكرتي أحلام وهدوء وأمان . . 

أنتظركـ ,,
فلا تخيب أملي . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*خايفه اشوفهآآ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*عمركـ ما تمزح بهيكـ شغلات . .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
نفسي هلا اعملك حفلة نكد على كيف كيفك


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شو صاير .؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عنجد حظ زفت*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*مو آدرة احط صور بمشاركاتي ليش؟*

----------

